# Looking good ' Fizzy Dave "



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

posh dog 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fashion is important to Fizzy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

simply ' looking good ' 8) 8) 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

spoilt rotten t-shirt


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and another . look at all his hair :shock:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwww what a little cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

There's no such thing as a bad Fizzy pic but these are especially great! That boy just cracks me up. :lol: He is such a perfect little man but I had no idea fashion was his life! :shock:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah baby! Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

fizzy makes the perfect model! great pics!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

God he cant get any friggin cuter!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

He is awesome


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow his coat is coming in pretty fast now! he's such a handsome dude! as always fizzy d lookin good!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh that shirt is SO him!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

What a hunky boy


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bella say" Fizzy Dave, please be mine and marry me, u are so handsome! Wowee" and mummy zo says it also!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fizzy always looks gorgeous and he's oh so spunky looking in those pics. :angel5:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

FIZZY DAVE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 8) I just hope it does not go to his head! Like it has "Chloe" :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a handsome guy!! He looks like he really enjoys posing for the camera. "no, no, mom - how many times do I have to tell you - THIS is my good side". LOL

He looks much smaller in those pics than I remembered. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Fizzy is soooo handsome!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Fizzy is so handsome in EVERYTHING he wears! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a handsome guy you are Fizzy and such a great model


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

fizzy is looking so fine  

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> :lol: He is such a perfect little man but I had no idea fashion was his life! :shock:



 he says it's important to always look good as you never know who you
might meet  he also says as so many people 
wanna take his photos it's best to always make an effort 
to keep up his 'cool' image 8) 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chimom said:


> He looks much smaller in those pics than I remembered. How much does he weigh now?


he isn't that small at all , he is 5 lbs now


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Bella say" Fizzy Dave, please be mine and marry me, u are so handsome!



Fizzy says ' you may have to join the que Bella  :lol:   I'm 
a rather popular lad  '


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bella told me to tell fizzy.... She is very upset and will have to hide in the bed to get over it!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Bella told me to tell fizzy.... She is very upset and will have to hide in the bed to get over it!


Awwwwwwww Fizzy says he never wants to upset a lady  
he says to tell her to get a plane to London and he will meet her at the 
airport  8)


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bella jumps up and says " Ooooooh Mama, what a gentleman"!!!!!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

he says he will even share 'his' chair with Bella


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy ' looking good ' in his body-warmer 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bella would love to share "his" chair. She loves the body warmer too!!


----------

